# piedra log



## boatingshrink (Apr 11, 2004)

Big log at river level totally blocking left channel at eye of the needle. I lknow you don't want to go left anyway, but I've done it and have seen two others do it. With this log , left would be a terminal line. We are planning on going back before the snow flies to extrtact it for next season, any help would be appreciated, SYOTR


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the alert. I was planning on trying to run it this weekend. It is important to get this log out because at low water, left is the only real way of going at "eye of the needle". The right channel is too shallow and too much water forced to the left. I have only done the this section at 350cfs and I am curious why the left is a bad line at higher water. Is it just more difficult or are there other hazards?


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Boatingshrink, I would like to help with the removal of the log. Please let me know when you are planning on working on it.

Thanks,
Taylor
970-749-1789
[email protected]

Ryan,
I have only run the Piedra at 2000 cfs. What is it like at 350? I can go anytime this week after 5pm. Lets go. :roll:


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I can probably help with the log as well. Might be best to wait for the flows to come down below 100cfs. 884-1811

Taylor-

At 350, it was low but still a good time. That is the only time I have run it. In the box, it is fine, gets a little bony on the paddle out. 1st Mudslide area is a little tight and I banged my elbows. I can't make it during the week (plus not enough light after work), going to try on Saturday if above 350 (or I might be willing to try 300). Let me know.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 12, 2003)

let me know if you go in there to get that log - I would be glad to help - 
486-5806
Dustin


----------



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

*Log still there??*

Has the log been removed?? If not i'm thinking of going in Tuesday and get it out... who has seen it? how big and am i gonna need a saw to remove?
thanks
kelly


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Death Log in Piedra*

Hey folks, this is Johnny. How's it going boatingshrink? I think that i know you? Was it me and you that found that log last september after the flood? Yea, the placement of that log sucks! I agree that if you did not know that the log was there and you went left it would seriously impede the chances for the rest of a life. I seem to remember the level at 1100-1200 cfs and the log was just barely sticking above waterline. Any more water and you would not be able to see it, but the hole there would pin you to the log. BEWARE! the log is sticking straight up in the slot and allows no room for error in the rapid. If you have ever seen anyone get their ass kicked left above 1000 then you can imagine what it would be like trying to deal with this log as well.

Lets get that thing out of there! Sunday the third would be good! Saturday the second? the ninth or tenth?

Later, :twisted: Flashflood Johnny


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

yeah, lets get the log out, but how are you going to get in there? They haven't opened that road yet, have they? Might need to round up some snowmobiles. The thing that sucks is that flows will be getting up there by the time you can drive in.


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

We can boat the whole length of the river as the upper-section put-in road has to be plowed during the winter because of residences up there. It makes for a long cold days paddle @ low water, but it can be done in about six hours. It is suppossed to be around seventy degrees on suday. We would have to go early to get that death log out. 
Johnny


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

*big log*

I have talked to a few people and have reason to believe that thte log is still in there. Me and boatingshrink are going on saturday, apr 9, to drag it out. Levels are looking bad for the extraction of the log, but rockin' for a kickass day of boating. If the warmth keeps up then we will probably see levels over 1500 for the weekend. Sat around 11 o'clock at the take out if anyone is interested. email me @ [email protected]
Johnny :twisted:


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

rchristianson said:


> Thanks for the alert. I was planning on trying to run it this weekend. It is important to get this log out because at low water, left is the only real way of going at "eye of the needle". The right channel is too shallow and too much water forced to the left. I have only done the this section at 350cfs and I am curious why the left is a bad line at higher water. Is it just more difficult or are there other hazards?


At higher water, running the left, I would hope for a fast death, lol


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

*log*

Had a bunch of friends tell me that the log is gone!
Just wanted to let everyone know, Johnny


----------

